

Who pays for us to browse the web? Be wary of Google’s latest answer (2014) - pizza
http://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2014/nov/30/new-ways-to-fund-the-web

======
pizza
Did anyone hear about Contributor's launch, or am I just out of the loop???

edit: I've been reading a lot of Evgeny's work as of late, nodding along,
without changing my habits. This is what finally made me switch to
DuckDuckGo...

~~~
mtmail
I think the news broke around Thanksgiving weekend when the tech press was all
about Black Friday deals. You're right, I can't remember any news coverage
following the initial announcement.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8637365](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8637365)

